# Epic Sci Fi Adventure and deep mystery. The Yaakmen of Tyrie. $2.99



## MarkPaulJacobs (Jan 21, 2011)

More than 20 years in the writing, I present "The Yaakmen of Tyrie" by Mark Paul Jacobs.

An epic adventure of monumental proportions
A heroic tale of perseverance, bravery, loss, betrayal, and redemption
A deep, jaw-dropping mystery that will keep you guessing until the very last pages

The Yaakmen of Tyrie is set on an alien world with a double moon where men's lives span only ten or eleven long years. Quintar is a Yaakman who realizes his destiny after he stumbles upon an odd object high in the mountains, and he dreams of the mythical Thrimara. Thrust suddenly into politics by the indomitable Supreme Yaakleader Carathis, and accompanied by a colorful group of companions, Quintar embarks on a harrowing journey into the unknown wilderness on a quest to unravel Tyrie's greatest mystery.

Some reviews:
"The Yaakmen of Tyrie is an enjoyable adventure story that keeps the reader guessing until its satisfying ending. Mark Paul Jacobs introduces various subplots to help us better understand the culture and you can see the influence of more established Sci Fi writers in his style of writing. I recommend this book."

Note: You can download 57% of 'The Yaakmen of Tyrie' for FREE at Smashwords.com http://tiny.cc/xfgfv


----------



## Maria Savva (Sep 14, 2010)

I've had this book in my 'to read' list for ages.  It sounds great.


----------



## MarkPaulJacobs (Jan 21, 2011)

I feel this is my best story so far. The book is divided into 5 parts. I wrote the first two parts over 18 or so years, but the last three parts this past year. I released the first three parts independently on Smashwords as Free downloads, with reviews ranging from 1 stars to 5 stars. By the third part, the reviews were consistently 4 and 5 stars, and now, from the handful of people who have purchased and completed the full novel, I'm getting nearly 100% positive responces (which is scary). I've sold 2 copies on Nook and I've already received a 5 star review from one of them.


----------



## Maria Savva (Sep 14, 2010)

Excellent! It always feels great when we get 5 star reviews!


----------



## Patrick Skelton (Jan 7, 2011)

Looks great! I will have to check it out!


----------



## MarkPaulJacobs (Jan 21, 2011)

Thanks Patrick and Maria.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KindleBoards, Mark, and congratulations on your book!

(If you've gotten this welcome before, it's just as a matter of housekeeping. We like to put a copy of the "welcome letter" in each book thread. It doesn't mean you've done anything wrong, it just helps us know that you know the rules.)

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information. You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KindleBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KindleBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Oh, and one more thing: be sure to check out the index threads at the top of the Book Bazaar. . . .there are details there about how you can be listed so that our readers can find you.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## MarkPaulJacobs (Jan 21, 2011)

Thanks for the info, moderator Ann.


----------



## stacyjuba (Jul 12, 2010)

I'm always amazed at the imaginations of science fiction writers, as not only do they have to create characters and plots, they also have to create a believable other world. Have you always been a science fiction fan?


----------



## MarkPaulJacobs (Jan 21, 2011)

Yes, my dad was a big sci fi fan and he had a huge library. He is a fan of the standard 'space opera' i.e. star trek, etc. while I prefer works by Larry Niven or AC Clarke. He's 80 years old now and I'd like to write him a standard-fare space western.


----------



## Darcia (Jul 16, 2010)

Mark, it sounds like you put a ton of work into this book. Definitely grabbed my attention. It's on my to-read list.


----------



## Stephen Goldin (Mar 6, 2010)

You're obviously a man who holds to his vision, Mark.


----------



## MarkPaulJacobs (Jan 21, 2011)

I held the ending firmly in my head for 18 years, Darcia.


----------



## Maria Savva (Sep 14, 2010)

18 years is a long time!! This book is working its way up my 'to read' list.  I didn't read much sci-fi until a couple of years ago, I got involved, by accident, in editing a fellow author's series of sci-fi books.  I enjoyed them  (if anyone is interested that's 'The Safety Factor' Series by Jerry Travis and Josephine Mayes).


----------



## MarkPaulJacobs (Jan 21, 2011)

Thanks Maria. It's a good story, not just a Science Fiction story. It's actually a great tale of redemption in many ways.


----------



## Joseph Robert Lewis (Oct 31, 2010)

Do you remember your original inspiration for the story, 18 years ago? What motivated you to resurrect and complete the novel recently?


----------



## MarkPaulJacobs (Jan 21, 2011)

Nice to meet you Mr. Lewis. I cyber-stalked your book over at smashwords-- looks interesting.
I really can't remember the genesis of the idea (sometime in 1990). I wrote it off and on until 1994 or 95 finishing parts 1 and 2 (of 5) and then set it aside until 2001 until I reached the end of part 3 in 2005. It was about this time that I really concentrating on learning to write, so I rewrote the first parts many times. It wasn't until the self-publishing thing (smashwords) took off that I finished parts 4 and 5 last year.
I would say with the rewrites that I wrote probably 70% of the book in 2010. But the ending scenes and some scenes in between were firmly in my brain for the past 18 years or so.  
What about you? Can you remember the genesis of your ideas? Have you read the Red Mars, green Mars, Blue Mars series by Kim Stanley Robinson.


----------



## stuartneild (Sep 14, 2010)

This one is on my to get list. Mark is an excellent writer.


----------



## MarkPaulJacobs (Jan 21, 2011)

Thanks everyone. Yes, Yaakmen of Tyrie is my best story so far; it's very close to my heart and part of my soul. I felt very emotional when I finished it off on Dec 13th, 2011.


----------



## KristieCook (Jan 25, 2011)

MarkPaulJacobs said:


> Thanks everyone. Yes, Yaakmen of Tyrie is my best story so far; it's very close to my heart and part of my soul. I felt very emotional when I finished it off on Dec 13th, 2011.


Spending 18 years with it, it must be close to your heart and soul. That's three times as long as the average marriage. LOL Like someone else said, sci-fi and high fantasy authors amaze me. I have to do some world-building with my paranormals, but just what we humans don't see. The world, governments, currency, languages, etc., don't need to be developed from scratch (although there is some new language, creatures and the like). I bet you have a huge world "bible."


----------



## MarkPaulJacobs (Jan 21, 2011)

Yes Kristie, this is a very unique book. It is not a fantasy. The characters are all too human, but they do exist on an alien world. But that what makes it such a fantastic adventure. I really give myself great credit for creating something totally fresh and unique.


----------



## stuartneild (Sep 14, 2010)

Downloaded my copy. This one is going to be a treat.


----------



## MarkPaulJacobs (Jan 21, 2011)

Thanks Stuart. I really hope you like it.


----------



## stuartneild (Sep 14, 2010)

I don't think you'll let me down.


----------



## Joseph Robert Lewis (Oct 31, 2010)

MarkPaulJacobs said:


> Nice to meet you Mr. Lewis. I cyber-stalked your book over at smashwords-- looks interesting.
> I really can't remember the genesis of the idea (sometime in 1990). I wrote it off and on until 1994 or 95 finishing parts 1 and 2 (of 5) and then set it aside until 2001 until I reached the end of part 3 in 2005. It was about this time that I really concentrating on learning to write, so I rewrote the first parts many times. It wasn't until the self-publishing thing (smashwords) took off that I finished parts 4 and 5 last year.
> I would say with the rewrites that I wrote probably 70% of the book in 2010. But the ending scenes and some scenes in between were firmly in my brain for the past 18 years or so.
> What about you? Can you remember the genesis of your ideas? Have you read the Red Mars, green Mars, Blue Mars series by Kim Stanley Robinson.


I have not read the Robinson books, but they have been on my To Read list for some time.

My science fiction work is usually inspired by other SF books or movies where I say, "Gosh that is a cool idea, but I bet it would be even more compelling if I dive into it more from a character perspective than a plot or concept perspective." I'm always looking at the human angle.

My fantasy work is all about self-indulgence. I want to go on wild adventures to exotic places with weird monsters and amazing heroes. It probably stems from my childhood obsession with all things folklore and mythology.


----------



## MarkPaulJacobs (Jan 21, 2011)

Interesting... this story is hard science fiction with human characters and (sometimes terrifying) native creatures and some very familiar. Above all its a story of exploration and a mystery that teases along until the last chapters. I think it is very unique.


----------



## stuartneild (Sep 14, 2010)

I'm hoping to start reading it this weekend.


----------



## MarkPaulJacobs (Jan 21, 2011)

Thank you Stuart. Please let me know what you think, and or any areas that I might improve. The later parts (3,4 and 5) have gotten the best feedback so far, so please don't give up on me!


----------



## Joseph Robert Lewis (Oct 31, 2010)

Question - How do you pronounce "Yaakmen" and "Tyrie"?

Yack-men?

Tie-ree?


----------



## MarkPaulJacobs (Jan 21, 2011)

Yes, my perceptive and inquisitive friend, Mr. Lewis. The pronunciation is such as 'Rake'-man of 'Tie'-Ree. They are wonderfully stoic bipeds used by the enterprising humans to connect Tyrie's three rugged settlements with commerce and trade. In my mind's eye they are a combination of T-Rex, Wookie, and Cousin It of Addams Family fame. They are intelligent, loyal and docile creatures with no natural predators... except, every twelve or so winters-- about the lifespan of a very fortunate human— Well, I’ll let the Great Fall Council of Tyrie speak for itself:

Ruma, head of the Council of Representatives and delegate of the confluence’s farming community, rose from his seat with palms outstretched; his ornamented robe flowing gracefully to his elbows. The conversations ceased and all eyes were drawn forward. “All representatives are present. The meeting can proceed.”
Ruma began with an introduction of the Council. To Ruma's right sat Councilwoman Charon— a proud and noble lady with short, graying hair. She represented Tyrie’s tradespeople: the manufacturers, miners, and carpenters. Ruma’s son Hayden sat beside her. Both Hayden and Ruma represented Tyrie’s farmers: a large and most influential faction. Carathis and Quintar sat to Charon’s left. The noble Adairian educator Druiden sat to Hayden’s right, and next to him, the young scribe Porrias. Beside Porrias sat the uneasy representative of Adair’s fishing industry, Barrazan.
Seated opposite Ruma, were the amiable and wealthy Tyrinian merchants: Pincar and Dumas. Dumas was the eldest representative and respected by all for his wisdom and insight. The Noreldan merchant Samael and the Noreldan rancher Balyar sat near the table’s center. The robust trapper Tharmstron was seated to Balyar's right, and next to him, the mysterious trapper Ruppon.
The meeting began with a lengthy summary of the past season presented by each group’s representative. Hayden spoke of an excellent growing season, and a surplus of grains, fruits, and tuber foods grown to supplement the Yaak’s natural diet. Ruma interrupted Hayden, and complemented Druiden on the development of rich, new strains of Charkur and Waax, and grains engineered to resist pestilence and vermin.
Charon talked at length of manufacturing production, and the discovery of new veins of salts and metal ore. Barrazan stood before the Council and spoke of a successful harvest of Quidida and Zariema— dried, salted, and awaiting shipment north to Tyrie and Norelda. And Druiden talked with great passion of advancements in education and the sciences.
Balyar spoke of a huge harvest of Mathran wool, which brought gasps of astonishment from the representatives and smiles from the merchants— all except the old and wizened merchant Dumas, who sat stroking his gray eyebrows with wrinkled fingers. Quintar noticed Ruma glancing frequently at the elder councilman, apparently noting Dumas’s reaction to each topic discussed.
Tharmstron rose and talked of an abundance of pelts for sale in the three settlements. “Heavy and rich they are. Never in all my seasons have I seen such quality on the hides of wild creatures.”
Suddenly the elder Dumas's eyes flashed with a mixture of both dismay and concern. He lowered his head, falling deeply in thought.
Finally, Quintar stood before the Council and recounted several successful hunting expeditions into the distant mountainous regions above the northwest river branch. “The lands were strange, and the air was thin, but game was robust and abundant.” He talked of expanding trade runs north to Norelda, and south to Adair, and of the nature and disposition of the Yaak-beasts of Tyrie. As he spoke, Quintar felt Ruma’s slicing eyes, sometimes glimpsing signs of admiration in his father’s grim face, yet most of the farmer’s expressions faded rapidly to sadness and regret.
Ruma rose from his seat, glancing to both Dumas and Carathis. “And now we shall discuss the reason why I have asked for an extra day of council. I realize this is a busy time of year for all of us, and I know you are all anxious to return to your homes, trades, and loved ones. But, I would not have asked for this time, if the matter to be presented were of little significance. I hope we all listen, and debate this subject earnestly and with open minds, for it may affect all of our lives during these coming cycles.” Ruma paused. “I will now ask the esteemed Carathis to speak.” Ruma sat.
Carathis folded his hands. He began slowly. “Most of us know that the Yaak is a species of high intellect, which is quite evident in my guild’s daily interactions with the beasts, and the cooperation they have offered humans for untold generations— the nature of which even we Yaakriders do not fully comprehend yet accept gratefully.
“But many are unaware that the Yaakbeasts also possess superior instinct. They anticipate conditions in our ever-changing environment far beyond man’s current understanding or reasoning.”
Carathis cleared his throat. “I’ll be direct, good council members. We have observed the Yaak stockpiling huge amounts of Waax and Charkur over the last several cycles.”
“Should this concern us, Master Yaakrider?” Tharmstron asked. “Is it unusual for the Yaak to store food for the winter?”
“Because, good councilman, even the old-timers have never seen the Yaak hoard so much, in so little time, and so urgently. More alarmingly, the beasts have actually accelerated their pace of hoarding as winter draws closer.”
Councilwoman Charon spoke: “Has it not been said, good Yaakleader, when the Yaakbeasts store food early in fall, the ensuing winter will be unusually long and cold?”
“You are correct, Lady Charon. The Yaak’s instinct is seldom proved wrong. We can think of no other reason for their behavior.”
“And this may explain the quality of the pelts we’ve trapped,”  Tharmstron said. “I fear a good season for a trapper may prove a dangerous omen for us all.”
Carathis raised his hand softly. “Yes, and if I may continue... I’ll add that the hair of the Yaak is also of unusual fullness this fall— thick and strong.”
The members sat silently, pondering everything said.
The merchant Pincar spoke first: “All of this is interesting speculation, but I’ve heard this all before. Last year we heard evidence that a certain conjunction of Ellini and Alberon would bring a disastrous winter. The year before we were told a drought would bring a cold and harsh season.” He sighed. “And both years, the winters were average. Why should we think this year different?” Pincar shook his head.
Many representatives turned to one another, nodding.
The Adairian scholar Druiden rose. “Let us not dismiss these observations so hurriedly, good council members. I agree with the honorable Pincar. We must not alarm the public without ample evidence, yet these are unusual signs, and call for careful debate.” Druiden sat.
“None can foresee the future,” Ruma said. “Nonetheless, we should always prepare for the worst. A severe winter will cause hardship for all of our people. Only fools would not take precautions. This is the least we owe our citizens.”
Some representatives stared at the table, while others watched the fireplace. Quintar noticed Ruma’s face suddenly flush with shadow.
“There is something else,” Ruma said gravely. “But before we debate this most controversial issue, my friend and senior representative, Dumas, has requested some time to address you. Dumas has asked only for our patience, and for us to kindly listen to his statement.”
Dumas lifted his frail body gently from his seat. He nodded curtly to Ruma, steadying himself against the table’s edge. “Fellow representatives, I have seen by my calculations the better part of thirteen springs. I know but a few in all the lands who can make such a claim. Maybe now, there are none still alive.
“For this, I consider myself most fortunate, not only for a long life, but also for the opportunity, so freely given to me, to nobly serve my guild, my city, and our civilization.”
Dumas's gray eyes darted from person to person, catching briefly the transfixed gaze of each. “But, alas my bones grow old and I’m fast becoming weary, and I’m confident that I will not witness winter’s end and spring’s golden renewal. Yet perhaps before I depart, I can still be of use to the Council and to Tyrie. And I’m grateful the Council has allowed an old man his opportunity to ramble onward once again.”
Carathis said, “I speak for the entire Council, Master merchant. We are all honored to be in the presence of one who has served Tyrie with such dignity and for so long. Your opinions will always be heard with earnestness, and given the greatest reflection and consideration.”
There was a murmur of consensus around the table. Dumas lowered his head, seemingly eager to continue.
“My earliest recollections are of the winter preceding the spring of my second year. My father was a simple merchant, selling Noreldan pelts in the winter or grains in summer and fall. My mother was a strong woman, kept busy raising two daughters and five sons for which I was youngest.
“We were not a wealthy merchant family, yet we managed to survive living in a cabin somewhere to the northwest of Tyrie— the exact location I’ll never know, but I do recall our home was located on the wilderness’s edge. As you all know, many homesteads in those earlier times were dispersed many kilometers from Tyrie’s main settlement, even though our population was less than half what it is today. These pioneers did not depend on the settlement for their daily needs, and they remained self-sufficient even through the harshest winters. I don’t recall many neighbors, nor contact with humans other than my family, until my father brought me to Tyrie’s settlement the following spring.
“That particular winter was unusually long, and I can still feel the bitter cold in the depths of my bones. The storms raged for days and days, and sometimes a single storm would pile snow higher than the height of a man. I recall that by mid-winter, the drifts covered our cabin’s roof.
“On a clear and cold afternoon, a strange man arrived at our homestead. He was tall and rugged, and his face was scarred, and his cheeks were burned from cold. A dark beard hung beneath the burn, speckled with frost that stuck to the strands like ice on trees. We had never seen a man like this before, so quite naturally my brothers and I became quite fascinated with the stranger.
“My older brothers urged me outside the cabin and through a tunnel of snow, and up a wooden stair we had built to reach the snow’s height. There, I remember seeing a huge, white figure. My five brothers and I circled the furry creature, studying its sturdy legs, and stroking its gnarled, white pelt. I noticed a freshly healed wound above a greenish stain on the Yaak-beast’s side. The misfortunate creature carried a harness and pack upon its arched back.
“Yaakman, my eldest brother said, motioning toward the cabin where the stranger rested.
“Long past the afternoon and into the evening, the stranger and my father spoke in hushed tones. Their speech was laced with anxiety, and their faces flushed with anguish. To this day, I never forgot the look of absolute fear upon my father's face. My mother trembled with dread and huddled her children, sharing the stranger's secret with only the eldest, whom she reasoned old enough to understand.
“Before dawn of the following day, the stranger was gone.
“For some time thereafter, my father and my eldest brother Gerrob would leave home for days on end, returning exhausted and anxious. Many strangers came to our home, some staying hours, some staying days; all seemed to bring sorrowful news. Food was scarce and my family sometimes went for weeks without meat, surviving on meager rations of stale grains and wild roots.
“One fateful night, my father returned alone. He bled from the head and arm, and lay weakened from blood-loss. My mother tended to his wounds, and then gathered the family. With her head held high, she told us that our father would recover from his wounds, but sobbed uncontrollably while reporting Gerrob’s death.
“Was it a...? My older sister asked, daring not utter the unspeakable word.
“Yes, my mother said grimly. It was Ordai.”
Ordai! Quintar thought. Ordai! Someone still lives who witnessed a time when the legendary snow-beasts invaded the Valley of the Great Confluence. It was as if a tale told in folklore burst into life through a single eyewitness. No other name could exact a more emotional response from Tyrie’s citizens.
“The Ordai,” Tharmstron grunted above the Council’s murmurs. “Is the honorable Dumas standing here, telling us the Ordai will return this winter?”
Samael shook his head dismissively. “In Norelda, the watch for Ordai ended in my father's time. I have yet to see any evidence of the beast’s return.”
“Please, dear friends,” Ruma said. “Let our senior representative continue. He has expressed his desire to offer some additional explanation.”
Quintar felt a chill draft flow through the hall as the elder merchant’s eyes fixed on the table’s center. Golden embers flickered in the fireplace, sending glowing orbs spiraling into the air. Quintar inhaled deeply, watching the embers rain slowly upon the polished wooden floors.
“There is something else,” Dumas said gravely. “I recall my father telling us that the Yaakmen had observed unusual behavior among the beasts during the previous year’s fall season. Some of this I can’t recall, but two points I still remember clearly: my father told my brothers and me that the Yaak had developed a thick, heavy pelt, and that the creatures were hoarding huge amounts of food, far beyond amounts of prior years.
The representatives sat silently.
Finally, Carathis spoke: “This has also been observed and noted in our oldest Yaakrider traditions and lore, some of which have been passed down through generations in my trade.” He sighed. “The Yaak likely hoard for a reason.”
Tharmstron said, “There appears to be ample signs the upcoming winter will be harsh, and I’ve no doubt that others at this table will prepare with great earnestness. But I’m still not convinced a severe winter will summon the snow-beasts.” Tharmstron crossed his arms and shook his head.
Ruma spoke: “Talk of the Ordai stirs many emotions amongst our citizens. Tales of the snow-beasts are taught to our youngest children, and are thus an integral part of our culture. But it has been four generations since the Ordai roamed the Valley of the Confluence, and understandably, to us, they are more legend than real flesh and blood.”
Ruma rose to his feet, eyes steadfast with resolve. “But make no mistake fellow representatives: to our forefathers, the terror was real. I still recall the icy terror on my own grandfather’s face, when he spoke of the horrible beasts from the north. Before he died, he warned me never to forget that the snow-beasts may someday return…”
“Ere long the days of winter fold
Of bitter root and tales of old
Eleven Thermegan shall fly anew
The twelfth shall the Ordai rule”

All eyes turned toward the slender Adairian scribe Porrias.
“May I… may I beg the Council's forgiveness. It was a saying taught to me by my father, as it had been told by his father. I’ve begun to scribe all such sayings, I’ve had the privilege to hear and remember.”
Dumas looked the young scribe over, and then a thin smile formed on the wizened merchant’s face. “I’ve talked too long, and now my work is complete.” He lowered slowly to his seat.


----------



## RJMcDonnell (Jan 29, 2011)

I never would have guessed the "Rake-man" pronunciation. Thanks for the clarifying.


----------



## stuartneild (Sep 14, 2010)

There's no doubt about it, its certainly an orginal title.


----------



## MarkPaulJacobs (Jan 21, 2011)

Yes, only $2.99 at Amazon and other sites.


----------



## stuartneild (Sep 14, 2010)




----------



## MarkPaulJacobs (Jan 21, 2011)

Actually it's pronounced like 'Yake-men' to be more accurate.


----------



## RJMcDonnell (Jan 29, 2011)

Okay, now I'm confused. What about Rake-men? This wasn't made into a Japanese movie by any chance, was it?


----------



## MarkPaulJacobs (Jan 21, 2011)

New 5 of 5 star review on Smashwords.com: "In The Yaakman of Tyrie Mark Paul Jacobs has invented a fresh new world and a culture with very believable characters, intriguing subplots and a mystery that will have you guessing till the end. I would recommend this book to you if you enjoy science fiction adventures on strange new worlds."


----------



## stuartneild (Sep 14, 2010)

Well deserved Mark. Your writing is fantastic.


----------



## RJMcDonnell (Jan 29, 2011)

Great review, Mark.


----------



## stuartneild (Sep 14, 2010)

Finding gems of novels like this one is what ebooks and kindle are all about.


----------



## Tara Maya (Nov 4, 2010)

That looks like an intriguing book. I appreciate the unusual world-building.


----------



## stuartneild (Sep 14, 2010)

It's a fantastic read.


----------



## MarkPaulJacobs (Jan 21, 2011)

Belated thank you, Stuart.


----------



## MarkPaulJacobs (Jan 21, 2011)




----------



## RJMcDonnell (Jan 29, 2011)

Mark, I just read your Amazon bio. Good job injecting some humor into it.


----------

